# Looking for a breeder in southern Ontario



## havanese123 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everyone I am new to the forum and wondering if anyone has any advice or experience on a havanese breeder good or bad in Ontario (preferabley southern) I have done google searches looked at health testing requirerments but i find it quite all overwhelming- i also have read the sticky advice. Any advice, reviews, or experience would be welcome and appreciated. Thanks. Lastly, i did come across a breeder called classical havanese who looked quite good. Thoughts on that would also be welcome. Thanks again


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Just gave you info on your other post.


----------



## havanese123 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I privately emailed you.


----------



## havanese123 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------

